# SCH-i500 Roms?



## ICE

Could anyone give me some links for some good roms that WORK with my Cspire Samsung SCH-i500 Showcase.
Ive been looking all day and cant find a good rom for my type of phone or one thats compatible with my phone. I just really want to change my phone up. thanks


----------



## hottcakes

you could try going toward the top of this page and left-clicking where it shows "Mesmerize / Fascinate / Showcase" then look down a bit until you see

"Mesmerize/Showcase Developer Forum
Rom / Kernel - Releases Only"​
and click on that. a few headlines there should get your attention.


----------

